# Hilfslinien mitdrucken



## Cyberbird (20. August 2004)

Hi!

Kann man bei Photoshop CS die Hilfslinien mitdrucken oder muss ich die extra nachziehen?


----------



## ShadowMan (20. August 2004)

Hi du!

Ich schätze du wirst ums nachziehen nicht drum herum kommen... die einzige Lösung die mir gerade einfällt ist ein Hardcopy zu machen.

Kommt natürlich drauf an wie viele Bilder du mit diesen Hilfslinien drucken willst...

Also einfach "Druck" drücken, neues Bild in PS erstellen und einfügen. Das dann noch zurecht schneiden und schon sind die Hilfslinien dabei...

Aber vielleicht kennt jemand eine leichtere Lösung?! 

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Thomas Lindner (20. August 2004)

Ausser den erwähnten Trick gibt es keine Möglichkeit , zumindest keine PS interne!


----------

